# Eerste jag



## Karoojager

Hi Ruhan, nice to see you here again.
If I understand you question right I can give the following answers at you questions.

1) If you bow is good tuned at you hunting arrow with field points the most of arrow heads will fly like a field point and you need not so much time to tune a broadhead.
2 ) The best method is to use two or three different kinds of broadheads for some test shoots. Then you select this kind of broadhead what you trust for a good fly also in the moment if you are nervously. Fixed blades need more fine tuning than mechanicals. IMO for fixed blades German Kinetics, Slick Tricks and for mechanicals G5 Tekan II
3 ) The best boogplaas is kak if you stay alone in the thruthfully moment of the hunt, better you take a friend with hunting experiences along, to learn from and with him. Also he can help to bring you down if you are much nervously before the first kill.

I hope to had understand you questions right and my answers was a bit helpfull.
Good luck and Weidmannsheil by you first hunt:wink:

P.S. Please think at Matatazelas rule after the hunt, pictures please !!!


----------



## Bushkey

Jong Ruhan, Frank het dit redelik goed op gesom. Ek het die laaste paar jaar nog die hele tyd met mechanicals gejag. Hierdie jaar gaan ek net met BH jag. As jou boog reg getune is sal jy nie sukkel nie.


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> Ek het die laaste paar jaar nog die hele tyd met mechanicals gejag. Hierdie jaar gaan ek net met BH jag.


This time I have heard rumors, that a man from Tzaneen hunt this year with Silver Flames:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> This time I have heard rumors, that a man from Tzaneen hunt this year with Silver Flames:wink:


You have heard right, that man is very excited. :wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> You have heard right, that man is very excited. :wink:


Yip, the oracle at the fire in my garden never lies:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Silver Flames*



Karoojager said:


> This time I have heard rumors, that a man from Tzaneen hunt this year with Silver Flames:wink:


I think if I had to choose only one BH it would certainly be a Silver Flame(100-150gr).Excellent choice Bossie!


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> I think if I had to choose only one BH it would certainly be a Silver Flame(100-150gr).Excellent choice Bossie!


The oracle yesterday said also a apothecary from S.A. hunt this season with Silver Flame`s, but this is only a rumor:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Silver Flames*



Karoojager said:


> The oracle yesterday said also a apothecary from S.A. hunt this season with Silver Flame`s, but this is only a rumor:wink:


Frank,
Absolutely!


----------



## nimrod-100

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Karoojager
> This time I have heard rumors, that a man from Tzaneen hunt this year with Silver Flames





> You have heard right, that man is very excited.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Karoojager
> The oracle yesterday said also a apothecary from S.A. hunt this season with Silver Flame`s, but this is only a rumor





> Frank, Absolutely!


Good investment guys.
You will not be disappointed.
They never let me down.


----------



## Karoojager

nimrod-100 said:


> Good investment guys.
> You will not be disappointed.
> They never let me down.


Yes truly, they are sharper than my neighbours wife and her name is Mrs. Chili:zip::wink:


----------



## Ruhan

Thank for the feedback Frank.
I've been doing some research on different brands of BH and it seems the best will be to buy a couple and shoot them.
With regards to the hunting farms, if you guys have suggestions to narrow my search it will be greatly appreciated. I'm in the Gauteng area so anything in about a 300km range.

Otherwise thanks for the input from the rest of you.


----------



## Karoojager

Ruhan, maybe this side helps by searching :

http://www.sabowhunting.co.za


----------



## Ruhan

Frank, I went onto that site but about 10% of the links work. :-(


----------



## Karoojager

Uuuppps
But maybe other users from S.A. here in archery talk are able to help you.
My knowledge of hunting farms is more in the small Karoo and at the winelands.


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Uuuppps
> But maybe other users from S.A. here in archery talk are able to help you.
> My knowledge of hunting farms is more in the small Karoo and at the winelands.


The winelands?


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> The winelands?


Yes Bossie, Kleinstraat near Touwsrivier. Here the link : www.Kleinstraat.co.za
Is this not in the winelands ? It is maybe 40 km far from Worcester at the N1


----------



## INGOZI

Ruhan

Frank het dit perfek opgesom, jy het absoluut niks om oor bekkomerd te wees oor die eerste jag nie. Die feit dat jy alreeds goed gewoond is aan jou skiet styl en jou boog gaan jou baie help. Al wat jy kan doen is om skoot plasing te bestudeer en seker te maak dat jy teen watter "angle" ookal die pyl deur die engine kamer kan sit. Die mechanicals van vandag is baie betroubaar en jy het niks om oor bekommerd te wees nie, skoot plasing is maar altyd van die grootste belang. Probeer ook om jou eertse bok 'n Blouwildebees of Gemsbok te maak, die rede hiervoor is dat hulle 'n baie groter teiken bied en ie so 'prone" is vir string jump nie.

Alles van die beste Ruhan en laat weet ons van jou jagters sukses!

Engee


----------



## Gerhard

INGOZI said:


> Ruhan
> 
> Frank het dit perfek opgesom, jy het absoluut niks om oor bekkomerd te wees oor die eerste jag nie. Die feit dat jy alreeds goed gewoond is aan jou skiet styl en jou boog gaan jou baie help. Al wat jy kan doen is om skoot plasing te bestudeer en seker te maak dat jy teen watter "angle" ookal die pyl deur die engine kamer kan sit. Die mechanicals van vandag is baie betroubaar en jy het niks om oor bekommerd te wees nie, skoot plasing is maar altyd van die grootste belang. Probeer ook om jou eertse bok 'n Blouwildebees of Gemsbok te maak, die rede hiervoor is dat hulle 'n baie groter teiken bied en ie so 'prone" is vir string jump nie.
> 
> Alles van die beste Ruhan en laat weet ons van jou jagters sukses!
> 
> Engee


Stem saam.

Ek dink persoonlik die beste dier om eerste te jag met die boog is kudu koei.

Blouwildebees en Gemsbok kan pes raak as ou hulle bietjie sleg skiet.

Kudu koei is volgens my ondervinding "sag" deur dat hulle redelik vinnig om dop.

Maar die belangrikste op die ou end van die dag is dat jy dit geniet. Onthou die kamera en neem baie fotos as jy in die hide sit.:wink:


----------



## husky

*People people people......!!!!!!!*

I thought all u guys are gonna be at the convention?


Ruhan,
I've started with my firts shoot with "HUNTING THE GUINIFOWL". Then the spurwing followed by the "Tierbos kat" wat my hoenders gejag het.

This is all i've hunted but, If you read the THREAD,"CONVENTION it gives you a price list of what you could hunt!! from my side you are +/_ 300km away from it and, "HELP me right u guys", 150 DAYS away. I'd say, " wait a extra few days, practice your new B/H get confidance with it AND JOIN THE CONVENTION, WHERE ALL THESE EXPERDS WILL BE:sadmight include me "NO EXPERD") and then they will ,as i've learned to know them here on AT, help u guid u and even shoot your first shoot for u:wink: :wink: :wink:
YOU WILL BE CONFIDENT TRUST ME!!!

If my timing is right, I would like to have my first shoot at the convention "IF allowed" Where so many people ,"experienced people", will gather!!

Be patient!! 

Best of luck and shoot true!!

George


----------



## Bayfield

Ruhan said:


> Thank for the feedback Frank.
> I've been doing some research on different brands of BH and it seems the best will be to buy a couple and shoot them.
> With regards to the hunting farms, if you guys have suggestions to narrow my search it will be greatly appreciated. I'm in the Gauteng area so anything in about a 300km range.
> 
> Otherwise thanks for the input from the rest of you.


If you are in the Gauteng area, and looking for a place to hunt, I would strongly recommend that you contact Dries Visser Safaris, quite close to Thabazimbi. They run an excellent operation, and the number of animals they have there is unbelievable :darkbeer:


----------



## Gerhard

Bayfield said:


> If you are in the Gauteng area, and looking for a place to hunt, I would strongly recommend that you contact Dries Visser Safaris, quite close to Thabazimbi. They run an excellent operation, and the number of animals they have there is unbelievable :darkbeer:


Dries has some wonderful animals.

But 

He does not cater for the South African Local hunters.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

husky said:


> I thought all u guys are gonna be at the convention?
> 
> 
> Ruhan,
> I've started with my firts shoot with "HUNTING THE GUINIFOWL". Then the spurwing followed by the "Tierbos kat" wat my hoenders gejag het.
> 
> This is all i've hunted but, If you read the THREAD,"CONVENTION it gives you a price list of what you could hunt!! from my side you are +/_ 300km away from it and, "HELP me right u guys", 150 DAYS away. I'd say, " wait a extra few days, practice your new B/H get confidance with it AND JOIN THE CONVENTION, WHERE ALL THESE EXPERDS WILL BE:sadmight include me "NO EXPERD") and then they will ,as i've learned to know them here on AT, help u guid u and even shoot your first shoot for u:wink: :wink: :wink:
> YOU WILL BE CONFIDENT TRUST ME!!!
> 
> If my timing is right, I would like to have my first shoot at the convention "IF allowed" Where so many people ,"experienced people", will gather!!
> 
> Be patient!!
> 
> Best of luck and shoot true!!
> 
> George


I was kinda thinking the same thing. If ever there was the right time or place it would be the convention.


----------



## jcdup

Haai Ruhan,

Hier is 'n forum waar daar 'n heel paar plase genoem word:

http://www.bowhuntingforum.co.za/viewforum.php?f=4

Hoop dit help

Groete

Johann


----------



## Ruhan

husky said:


> I thought all u guys are gonna be at the convention?
> 
> 
> Ruhan,
> I've started with my firts shoot with "HUNTING THE GUINIFOWL". Then the spurwing followed by the "Tierbos kat" wat my hoenders gejag het.
> 
> This is all i've hunted but, If you read the THREAD,"CONVENTION it gives you a price list of what you could hunt!! from my side you are +/_ 300km away from it and, "HELP me right u guys", 150 DAYS away. I'd say, " wait a extra few days, practice your new B/H get confidance with it AND JOIN THE CONVENTION, WHERE ALL THESE EXPERDS WILL BE:sadmight include me "NO EXPERD") and then they will ,as i've learned to know them here on AT, help u guid u and even shoot your first shoot for u:wink: :wink: :wink:
> YOU WILL BE CONFIDENT TRUST ME!!!
> 
> If my timing is right, I would like to have my first shoot at the convention "IF allowed" Where so many people ,"experienced people", will gather!!
> 
> Be patient!!
> 
> Best of luck and shoot true!!
> 
> George


Hi George
Ek het na die thread gaan kyk oor die Convention en dit lyk beslis na die ideale geleentheid om vir die eerste keer te gaan jag. Veral as daar soveel ander jagters gaan wees. Ek het blan om in Junie te gaan maar dit sal beslis 'n beter idee wees om bietjie langer te wag en eerder in Augustus.
Hoe gaan ek tewerk om 'n plek te verseker? Moet ek met Bossie in verbinding tree?


----------



## Karoojager

Ruhan said:


> Hi George
> Ek het na die thread gaan kyk oor die Convention en dit lyk beslis na die ideale geleentheid om vir die eerste keer te gaan jag. Veral as daar soveel ander jagters gaan wees. Ek het blan om in Junie te gaan maar dit sal beslis 'n beter idee wees om bietjie langer te wag en eerder in Augustus.
> Hoe gaan ek tewerk om 'n plek te verseker? Moet ek met Bossie in verbinding tree?



Hi Ruhan,

Here is a copy from Bossie aka Bushkey from the Convention thread :
Maybe this will help you.
Also the link from Johann is first class to search for a good hunting opportunity / farm.

Book your place via a deposit, PM, e-mail or phone (083 283 6388) me for details so we can discuss the hunting arrangements.

Early bird catches the worm.:wink::wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Jagnawwek*



Ruhan said:


> Hallo manne
> 
> Ek glo daar is 'n paar van julle wat my kan help deur ondervinding.
> 
> Ek wil in Junie vir my eerste boogjag uitstappie gaan maar om eerlik te wees weet ek nie waar om te begin nie. Ek skiet nou al vir amper 'n jaar en het al baie field, FITA en indoor kompetisies geskiet so met tegniek, vorm en akkuraaatheid is daar nie 'n probleem nie.
> 
> Ek skiet 'n Trykon XL op 70 pond met 32" draw. Die pyle wat ek gebruik is Easton Powerflights met ‘n 300 spine.
> 
> Wat ek basies wil weet is die volgende:
> • Hoe berei jy jouself voor en hoe lank vat dit om gewoond te raak aan broadheads
> • Hoe kies mens die broadhead waarmee jy moet skiet (mechanical of fixed blade) Dis nou vir Blesbok en Gemsbok.
> • Hoe kies jy die boogplaas waarop jy wil jag want ek het bietjie navorsing gedoen en daar is baie soos julle weet.
> 
> Ek weet dis baie vrae maar ek dink dis ‘n goeie beginpunt.


Ruhan,
Bossie se jy gaan saam die naweek van 1 Mei.Dit sal [email protected] wees!
Wat se broadheads het jy?Amper enige broadhead op die regte plek werk 100%
Groete
Philip


----------



## ASG

Ruhan,

The fact that you have spent the last year practicing is fantastic. There are far too many guys that but a bow on Monday and try to hunt with it on Saturday.

Visit www.eastonarchery.com 

Download their arrow tuning guide, print it out and have it bound. You will refer to the guide many times in the future.

Broadheads are a very personal choice and every bowhunter has his/her favourites. 
Rocket Steelhead, Grim Reaper, G5 Tekkan are very popular expandable broadheads. 
Thunderhead, Muzzy, G5 Montec, Slick Trick and Magnus Stinger are popular fixed blade choices.

There are some great bowhunting locations within 3 hours of JHB.
The most important thing is to ask for references and check them. Every farmer thinks that he's got the best farm and lodge so check with someone other than the farmer.

I agree that you should look at kudu for your first hunt. They're so pap you could probably kill one with a good fright.

The most important thing for your first hunt is to stay calm. Seeing an animal 14 yards away gets a man's heart rate up in no time. Remember that animals are also nervous around licks and waterholes and by staying calm and giving them more time, they will calm down and so will you. This allows you to place an unhurried, calm shot into the right place and ensures a swift kill.

Study your shot placement!

Good luck.


----------



## Ruhan

Philip Moolman said:


> Ruhan,
> Bossie se jy gaan saam die naweek van 1 Mei.Dit sal [email protected] wees!
> Wat se broadheads het jy?Amper enige broadhead op die regte plek werk 100%
> Groete
> Philip


Ja dis reg Philip! Ek is moerse opgewonde en na 'n lang gesprek met bossie is ek besig om al my dinge bymekaar te kry. 
Die broadheads waarop ek besluit was 125 grein NAP Spitfires. 
Ek het vandag practice blades gekry vir die spitfires so nou kan ek my boog ordentlik inskiet. Ek het bietjie van 'n mission om my drop away stil te kry maar self adhesive fleece tape sal seker die job doen.

Sien julle oor drie weke!!!
Groete
Ruhan


----------



## ASG

Ruhan,

Try using a small cube of adhesive foam rubber. Available at any hardware store.
Alternatively use double sided tape like that for sticking mirrors up and put a layer of fleece over it.:wink:


----------



## Ruhan

ASG said:


> Ruhan,
> 
> Try using a small cube of adhesive foam rubber. Available at any hardware store.
> Alternatively use double sided tape like that for sticking mirrors up and put a layer of fleece over it.:wink:


Thanks for the tip Craig! I've got some adhesive foam rubber so I'll give that a try.


----------

